# Thanksgiving



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2008)

Whats everyone doing for Thanksgiving. Obviously eating till your stomach explodes.

I am inviting about 15 friends over for dinner. I will spend the whole day slaving in the Kitchen and then after dinner watch some Football.

For dinner I am making:

Shrimp Cocktail
Deviled Eggs
Veggie Platter
Turkey
Giblet Gravy
Ham
King Crab Legs
Mashed Potatoes
Macoroni and Cheese
Candied Yams
Green Bean Casserole
Vegitables cooked in Herb Butter
Rolls
Cranberry Sauce
Applie Pie
Pumpkin Pie


----------



## Erich (Nov 25, 2008)

you didn't stick your poor sweet little woman with cleaning up did you ?........wait till all the stuff is brick hard and have your friends clean up

personally I cannot stand that two legged overgrown feathered thing at the table, I'd go for a nice beef roast, but I am outvoted again, even tacos sounds better that the T word. will be fun sitting at the table with in-laws with dementia ........

shrimp cocktail sounds like a winner ..........


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 25, 2008)

Damn! Your going all out, Adler.

We are taking the boys over to my Parents. Dad (Papa to the boys) is making:

Prime Rib
Yorkshire Pudding
Cornbread and Sausage Stuffing
Sweet Potatoes
Collard Greens
Rolls
Salad
Soup

Mom (Grammin) usually makes the appetizers and desserts:

Deviled Eggs
Assorted Cheese and Crackers
Jimmy Dean Sausage Balls
Shrimp Cocktail
Chips and dip
Lemon Icebox Pie
Mincemeat Pie (just for Papa, everybody else hates it)

And for leftovers, Dad is making a 14lb turkey for sandwiches the next day.

Phew... I'm gonna go purge just to prep myself. I need to remember to bring my feather too.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 25, 2008)

Damn, you guys are making me hungry! The fam and I will be going to my wife's aunts again this year. The usual stuff with lots of food. The kids will be with the in-laws until the afternoon stuff-fest, so I will hang my holiday lights in the morning and get it done. 

I know, I know, Jews don't celebrate Christmas, but being the only house on the block with Jews in it, we hang blue lights.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 25, 2008)

Heading to my younger sisters for Thankgiving Dinner. I'll probably make some Banana Bread and maybe an Apple Pie to bring over.


----------



## timshatz (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok, what the hell, I'm in too!

Champagne (have a bunch of Moet left over from a party in the spring)
Various cheese (French Munster, Afinois, Reblochon, Val D'Aosta)
Turkey
Gravy
Ham
Red Wine
Mashies
Green Bean Casserole
Beer
Apple Pie 
Pecan Pie (both made by Amish)

Not as deep or long as others, but excellent to my taste.

After dinner, we'll watch the fiasco that is the Philadelphia Eagles as they play Arizona. One long drama about the end of a QB

Have a Happy Turkey Day Guys!

(Could probably go out and hunt for a Turkey, if I were in the mood but it's too much work, I have reconned the ground, the damn things are too smart with too good eyesight and getting one from the Amish is a lot cheaper and just as good...if not better)


----------



## Njaco (Nov 25, 2008)

Don't worry, Eric. My pre-wife has me going to her family because I cooked the last major holiday, Roshanna. I love making huge meals like TG.

and Tim, I'm hoping Reid is in there too. The McReid Era comes to an end.


----------



## Erich (Nov 25, 2008)

I could probably run over one here in Orygun with my bike Tim at least you'll have some fresh west coast road kill for the table. Funny but they are really off the wall stupid here in my state, complete ignorance for bikes, cars, dogs pedestrians, etc. the suckers I swear breed new ones every month

may all of you be blessed and bless those that will make it as you dine with them.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 25, 2008)

He's just in the wrong state. A flock walked by my front door the other day and I'm in the middle of a town! Just as dumb on this side of the Delaware.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 25, 2008)

Spending the day at my sister's. Over the years, she has become a pretty good cook. All the traditional stuff will be there.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 25, 2008)

Evangilder said:


> I know, I know, Jews don't celebrate Christmas, but being the only house on the block with Jews in it, we hang blue lights.



We have neighbors {the Steiner's} down the street who do the same
thing.....blue lights. 

Because it's just me and my bride, I always take her out to dinner. We usually wind up at Strawberry Banks {in Hampton, Va.} where it's all you can eat for $19.95. We let someone else do the cleaning up. Of course, we do
miss out on left-overs....

Charles


----------



## evangilder (Nov 25, 2008)

You bastards made me hungry. So I went and had 8 plates of sushi at lunch! Mmmmm.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2008)

Erich said:


> you didn't stick your poor sweet little woman with cleaning up did you ?........wait till all the stuff is brick hard and have your friends clean up
> 
> personally I cannot stand that two legged overgrown feathered thing at the table, I'd go for a nice beef roast, but I am outvoted again, even tacos sounds better that the T word. will be fun sitting at the table with in-laws with dementia ........
> 
> shrimp cocktail sounds like a winner ..........



Actually I am a winner, when it comes to cleaning up. We will not be eating to late in the day (about 1900) because my wife has to get home from school and several of our friends have to work that day (The Germans do not celebrate Thanksgiving). So basically I do the cooking and then the next day when I have to work, she does not have school, so she gets to clean!  

As for the Turkey, man I love Turkey on Thanksgiving day! You know what is better then having it on Thanksgiving? Making Sandwiches the next day. You take two slices of white bread, put your turkey on it, some mashed potatos, gravy and ham! Hmmm it is good! I know it sounds nasty, but it is good!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 25, 2008)

Thats not nasty! Thats heaven!!


----------



## timshatz (Nov 25, 2008)

Njaco said:


> He's just in the wrong state. A flock walked by my front door the other day and I'm in the middle of a town! Just as dumb on this side of the Delaware.




You guys must have some domesticated birds around you. What color are they? If they're white, then they're not wild. On the other hand, like deer, maybe they've become desensitized to people and just don't care much anymore. 

It is easier to get one already prepped. All the feathers off and gutted.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 25, 2008)

yup, just ask Sarah.


----------



## timshatz (Nov 25, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> You take two slices of white bread, put your turkey on it, some mashed potatos, gravy and ham!



1. Two slices of white bread, lightly toasted, lettuce, tomato, cheese, couple of slices of white meat with light mayo and pepper on both slices of bread. 

2. Two slice of white bread, couple of slices of american cheese on the toast after it comes out of the toaster and a quick broil on it (to melt the cheese), take some turkety slices (mixture is better), add in some gravy and give it a quick nuke for about 25 seconds to heat everything up. Dump it on one of the peices of bread. Drop the other piece of bread on and your golden!

Like the idea of adding ham Adler, have to give that a shot.

Turkey Gravy- Take a couple of cans of turkey soup for a base, slice n dice a red onion, drop it. Toss in half a stick of butter, let it simmer for a bit, add ground pepper and white wine (enough so you can taste it). Let the whole batch simmer for an hour or two. Then, when the turkey comes out of the oven, take the dripping and drop it into you gravy. It'll be a mess, but taste is outstanding!


----------



## timshatz (Nov 25, 2008)

Njaco said:


> yup, just ask Sarah.



I've got a feeling she wouldn't pardon the bird!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 25, 2008)

Anything has to be better than my pre-wife. She goes around after TG dipping pieces of turkey in catsup and eating it. Ohhhh, the horror!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 25, 2008)

Turkey and Catsup!!! I imagine she eats Steak and Eggs with Catsup as well;(

Stop with the leftover Turkey sandwich talk already. I won't be around for leftovers and it's starting to make me angry


----------



## Erich (Nov 25, 2008)

I'll still stick with BBQ Tri-tip, that ~T stuff is making me sick ............  

our T's Tim are brown as can be and they = Stupid with a capital S. they roam all over the hills and backcountry along with the stupid white tail / black tailed deer we have. 

somehow Chris I thought you'd prove me right ...... 8) 

anyone for tube steaks ?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 25, 2008)

Wild Turkey are pretty stupid, until you try to hunt them. Then they magically turn into the smartest thing in the woods!!!
No Tube Steak for me;(


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 25, 2008)

LMAO.... Turkey turkey turkey, oh my lovely, sweet white meated goobler how I love thee.... 

We're doin the meal here, Ill be cookin the main stuff, Becca will be on desserts and KP.... Traditional gimmick here as well, no Rib, just Gobbler meat....

Heres to all my buddies here; Cheers Brothers on a hearty and healthy meal...


----------



## Erich (Nov 25, 2008)

screw the feathered beast .........  

I don't know Tim........ think Orygun ~ T's are borne with some sort of non-immunal deficientcy that is passed on through generic's, this is actually one reason why I do not indulge in the other white meat. My family loves taunting me with the gravy taters and turkey puke guk every year. ah but I have my way when it comes to the Christmas meal's main course


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 25, 2008)

This one ir for Erich
Don't throw that birds carcass away either. After the Carnavores you invited over are done gobbling (Pun intended) up the choice pieces of meat throw them leftover bones and carcass in a pot and make some Turkey soup!!!!
Crap, I need to get away from this thread for a while, I for one love Roast Turkey!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Heres to all my buddies here; Cheers Brothers on a hearty and healthy meal...



You to brother! They are going to have to pump my stomach on thursday to me eating too much!


----------



## Erich (Nov 25, 2008)

STOP IT PLEASE !! that soup you call it is one of my inlaws favs.........arg ~~

dang hope the weather is good for Thursday's bike ride late afternoon once everyone implodes after the great feast


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 25, 2008)

Don't forget home made Turkey Pot Pie!

I'll stop now.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 25, 2008)

..... some sliced carrots, some small white taters, some broth, maybe a matzah balls, salt and pepper...... can you smell it?


----------



## Erich (Nov 25, 2008)

sorry Njaco I just dumped it down the big Toilet .......... ~


----------



## evangilder (Nov 25, 2008)

Just think...if the Indians had given the Pilgrim Fathers a donkey instead of a turkey we would all be having a piece of azz for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## fly boy (Nov 25, 2008)

All i am going to do is eat, post here and then go play halo3


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 26, 2008)

I think the best part of Thanksgiving for me is the memories of when I was a kid, and the whole fam-damily would converge on my folk's place.

All the smells of the bird, bread and fixin's drifting in from the kitchen and the men sitting in the living room watching the game and hurling insults at each other in between plays...of course, you can't have three generations of combat vets from various branches of the service in the same room for any length of time without that. I think it's an old unwritten rule or something.

Then Grandmother would pop her head around the corner, and all the guys would get silent while look like sheep-killin' dogs...and she never said a word...lol

These days, I don't have nearly as much family, so Thanksgiving for me is usually visiting a friend's or something. I still have a lot to be thankful for, so I can't complain!

I hope everyone has a good and safe Thanksgiving!


----------



## Heinz (Nov 26, 2008)

Have a great day guys!


----------



## Emon_Essex (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow everyone is having a huge meal! Just four dishes here: roast lamb, green bean casserole, stuffing, and cherry pie. Happy holidays to all!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 26, 2008)

have a great thanksgiving guys!


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 26, 2008)

Erich is the goddamn Scrooge of Thanksgiving fellas... I say we tar and turkey feather him for trying to bring down our holiday cheer...

Whose with me???


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2008)

My best wishes to all - have a great thanksgiving guys!


----------



## timshatz (Nov 26, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> up the choice pieces of meat throw them leftover bones and carcass in a pot and make some Turkey soup!!!!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Oh yeah, forgot that one. Remember to toss in pasta with the Turkey Soup. Adds to it as TS can be a tad thin.
> ...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 26, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Erich is the goddamn Scrooge of Thanksgiving fellas... I say we tar and turkey feather him for trying to bring down our holiday cheer...
> 
> Whose with me???



I am. Grumpy ol' [email protected] Who the eff goes on a bike marathon on Thanksgiving for Pete's sake. I say we shove a turkey sausage down his throat and sic a pack of dogs to chase after it.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 26, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Another one is the Ham Bone. Do the same thing. Toss in some beans (white), celery, onions, spuds and you are on you way to a great ham bone soup.



Now yer talkin'! It is blaspemy in my house to throw away a perfectly good ham bone. But you forgot to add a cut up dried ancho chile.




Bucksnort101 said:


> Cleans ya' out too! Jeez, my mother made it when we were kids and after the family ate it, the house sounded like a brass band tuning up. Farting all over the place.



You gotta soak yer beans the night before. Old redneck trick. Sheesh. Yankees.


----------



## Erich (Nov 26, 2008)

hey what this tar n feather Bull S***

I'm going over Emon's place for that Lamb now that sounds like a true dinner pleasure.

Old Birds, you guys are tweeked ............ grrrrrrrrrrrrrr, bah humbug 8)


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey now, I'm not the one that forgot to soak the Beans, that was someone else. This Yank is smarter than to throw hard beans into a pot of soup


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 26, 2008)

Our plans are up in the air as of right now, one of my girlfriend's sisters is in the hospital and not doing the best, she has not shown much improvement. We were originally planning on going to her family's dinner at a different sisters house, and then go to my parents for another dinner! (Whew, better wear sweat pants or something!) But now, we have tentative plans to just go to my parents as Angie's parents have been in Iowa City all week at the hospital watching over her sister, and I don't think they'll be home by tomorrow, and no one wants to have thanksgiving with Angie's parents and sister in the hospital.


----------



## timshatz (Nov 26, 2008)

fly boy said:


> All i am going to do is eat, post here and then go play halo3



That's probably not a bad plan.


----------



## timshatz (Nov 26, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> You gotta soak yer beans the night before. Old redneck trick. Sheesh:



Never bothered us THAT much. In the words of my fellow Philadelphian, Ben Franklin, "Fart Proudly!". 

Got love ole' Ben. Still getting it at 80yrs old.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2008)

Ah in about 30 minutes, I am going to start pre cooking some of my stuff like the making the stuffing and what not!

Can't wait till tomorrow. Hmmmm


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 26, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving guys the best part of this one is it didn't spill over the border this year hence not increasing my workload


----------



## Erich (Nov 26, 2008)

well I hope it is a great one for all our members, the gas lines were a mile long when I tried to fill up my 1-ton Chevy if that is any indication of the madness that will follow on I-5 later this afternoon

enjoy the bird gents / .................. I won't


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 26, 2008)

I hope everyone has a great holiday with friends and family!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 26, 2008)

Happy thanksgiving guys!

We're having thanksgiving at my house, going to have one set of grandparents, and my aunt over. There's going to be turkey, mashed potatoes, pie, the works.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 26, 2008)

Everyone needs to post some pictures of thier Turkey Dinner for Erich so he can see what he is missing


----------



## fly boy (Nov 26, 2008)

timshatz said:


> That's probably not a bad plan.



yea that may be my best thanksgiveing plan ever


----------



## ccheese (Nov 26, 2008)

I hope that all the forum members who celebrate Thanksgiving Day have a
great one. Those of you who don't celebrate it; you have a good day, too.

May all your troubles be wee ones..... [old Irish proverb].

Charles


----------



## Erich (Nov 26, 2008)

NO PICs, NO pics  

how about roast goose ..................................................................................................................................... anyone ?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 26, 2008)

Erich said:


> NO PICs, NO pics
> 
> how about roast goose ..................................................................................................................................... anyone ?




That's more of a Christmas thingy isn't it. Have not had Goose in several years. Got plenty of them hanging around the neighbor feeder and dropping special green colored presents all over the yard and driveway though.
One or two of the ornery Devils may have to mysteriously disappear someday


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2008)

Erich said:


> NO PICs, NO pics
> 
> how about roast goose ..................................................................................................................................... anyone ?



You have to have the traditional goose on St. Martins Day which is November 11.

Unfortunatly we had to postpone our tradional family St. Martins Day Goose, because of something that happened in the family. 

No worries though. The goose will be eatin on the 7th of December. Better late than never...



Bucksnort101 said:


> That's more of a Christmas thingy isn't it. Have not had Goose in several years. Got plenty of them hanging around the neighbor feeder and dropping special green colored presents all over the yard and driveway though.
> One or two of the ornery Devils may have to mysteriously disappear someday



We always do it like this:

November 11 - St. Martins Day: Goose
November ?? - Thanksgiving Day: Turkey and Ham
December 6 - Nikolaustag: Deer
December 24/25 - Christmas: Wild Boar


----------



## Erich (Nov 26, 2008)

yes you're correct our Canadian geese have domesticated themselves here in Orygun and they taste like S***.

chris we will be over for Christmas man we have not had Boar for years.........ya gotta cook it right though as they get tough real easy or terribly greasy

still stick with Tri-tip or Ham for ~T~ day but my luck is running out as I have been given the forecast for the morrows afternoon festivities..........alas I am smitten, just to keep the in-laws and outlaws happy. Disgruntation over in the far corner of the card table dressed up with linen table cloths, I'll probably be eating alone

ah but the dual Berry Cobbler the Mrs and I concocted will be supreme, someone forgot to make pumpkin pies which is no loss to me ........ 8)


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 26, 2008)

Sister whined enough to me last night and now I have to make a Chocolate Pecan Pie!!! Had other plans for the evening other than baking!!!


----------



## Cota1992 (Nov 26, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Everyone needs to post some pictures of thier Turkey Dinner for Erich so he can see what he is missing



I'm going to be hiding under the bed until the wife drags me out and then going to the inlaws, only this year we are taking a good friend of mine to deflect the normal Father in Law "when are you going to college becuse you are subhuman if you don't have a degree" talk and to see that we are not making up how screwed up her family is...Well hopefully the food will be good...


----------



## Parmigiano (Nov 26, 2008)

Going to a friend here in Atlanta, she is in charge of Turkey, gravy and all American traditional cooking, I've been framed to cook some Italian style pastasciutta (and bring original parmigiano cheese, of course)
Wife is not into cooking, she will be in charge of the drinks.
Stepson is coming from Ohio tonight, since I have corrupted him this summer with 'affogato al caffè' (vanilla ice cream and espresso coffee) I have to arrange this too.

Hope there will be Mr Ed, a former Thunderchief pilot in Korea who is a very funny guy; hopefully his korean wife will release him for the evening.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 26, 2008)

Cota, that pic is priceless! Rockwell is laughing in his grave!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 28, 2008)

I especially love that hemi hat!!!


----------



## fly boy (Dec 1, 2008)

ok I know I have it it is a link to a deadliest catch marathon ad about eating crab insted of turkey


----------



## Erich (Dec 1, 2008)

hey everything considering the food was great except for the Turkey slop. sadly my mother in law got on a high horse and screamed bloody murder at my youngest grand-daughter numerous times and then within 1 minute could not remember the incidents - proven dementia, the thanksgivings up north are getting more and more freaky 

glad Christmas is on it's way with a quite of sorts holidays at home


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 1, 2008)

That's sad, Erich. If my parents were going down that path, I likely would choose not to be around them. I know. That's cold. But I certainly would not subject my kids to abuse. I'm sorry for your wife.


----------



## Trebor (Dec 1, 2008)

I had myself a nice big gourmet double veggie burger! (I'm a vegetarian)


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 1, 2008)

Didn't eat too much, thankfully. Was sick as a dog and slept most of Turkey day away. Headed home early in the evening and went to bed. Food was good, and thankfully I could taste it despite the cold I have.


----------



## Erich (Dec 1, 2008)

yes it's killing my wife, her dad just looks at us with his mouth lying open, the great height of a strong man and Ww 2 vet, almost just a shell cannot remember anything, feel sorry for my daughter, the blow ups occurred a year ago and she did not go north for at least 6 months just to protect her girls.

I have to respect my parents/parents in-law and like you said it's tough but they deserve it even upon losing their minds


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 1, 2008)

Trebor said:


> I had myself a nice big gourmet double veggie burger! (I'm a vegetarian)



Im sorry...


----------

